# O Preorderers of the Fire: Will Your Kindle 3 Cases Fit?



## Lysis_and_Isis (Aug 13, 2010)

I've been wondering whether my Kindle Keyboard cases would fit the Kindle Fire (sizzle, spume!) ever since reading the M-Edge site's claim that certain of their last-gen designs are compatible.

Look at the similarity in dimensions.

KF:

7.5" x 4.7"
x 0.45"

KK:

7.5" x 4.8"
x 0.34"

The Fire's less wide but slightly thicker.  Forgiving materials (like leather) might adapt to the differences depending on the size of the corner pieces that hold the device in place.

Something to investigate if you're an early adopter and won't be able to choose from a wide selection of cases.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

They stated they tried all their covers and some would fit and others won't but I think until you have the actual device it is hard to tell.  I plan to try different covers to see.  I know I have one that they list for the Fire so I am good to go initially.    

I would think that a cover that has all elastic corner straps (like the Octovo) should work.

I emailed fortte leather and they will be making Fire covers so I am anxious to see what they come up with.    I have an iphone case they made and it is really nice.


----------



## Lysis_and_Isis (Aug 13, 2010)

I was thinking the same thing about the Octovo cases, since they're on sale and I just bought one of each.  I'll be happy if I like them with my Kindle Keyboard, but Fire compatibility would be a plus, since they're stylish and light.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Lysis_and_Isis said:


> I was thinking the same thing about the Octovo cases, since they're on sale and I just bought one of each. I'll be happy if I like them with my Kindle Keyboard, but Fire compatibility would be a plus, since they're stylish and light.


You must be reading my mind!


----------



## Lysis_and_Isis (Aug 13, 2010)

It's hard to resist reading a person's mind when their thoughts are printed in such a lovely font.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Lysis_and_Isis said:


> It's hard to resist reading a person's mind when their thoughts are printed in such a lovely font.


I'll need to watch what I am thinking.


----------



## BlondeStylus (Jan 28, 2011)

I think you can use velcro on the ones with corner straps if you want to remove them for the Fire.
I intend to try and use my Oberon for it with a little altering.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I have an Oberon for K2, an M-Edge platform for K2, an Oberon for K3, a Nook cover I used for awhile with my K3, a Crazy Digital for K3, and I'll see if any of them will work. 

In the end I'll undoubtedly get an Oberon..


----------



## OberonDesign.com (Nov 30, 2009)

Our Pre order page will be up late next week and we are doing a different design for the Kindle Fire, one that will have the ability to stand since this is a multi media device.. also the current large sleeve will fit the fire in our line but we feel the current K3 cover is not going to work with it's width


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

I'll give it a shot with a couple of my more malleable cases/covers.  I hope they fit, but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Lysis_and_Isis (Aug 13, 2010)

The closer the original fit, the more dubious the pairing.  

Sometimes I think M-Edge uses looser cuts to give products the possibility of a longer life cycle.  I also don't think they're wrong to do so.

That said, I won't hold my breath re the Octovo cases, but neither will I expect the worst.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

When I got my K3, the Oberons were not available yet.  I bought a Nook cover that was okay but not perfect.. had to use it upside down.  Then I got a super deal on a Crazy Digital cover and that lasted until one day I saw the wraparound Hosukai Wave design at Oberon and that is what I'm using now (and I LOVE the design!)

I don't think the Fire will fit the K3 cover but will see.. and I have a lovely Fern Gingko K2 cover as well, that I'll try.


----------



## Rosen Trevithick (Oct 19, 2011)

I've ordered the purple lighted case (I like bordeaux red.) However, I've ordered a cheaper folio case in the meantime and if I'm satisfied with that, I'l cancel my lighted case order.


----------

